# Southeast RR museium display G scale



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well one of the clubs I belong to which is the Vines was invited to participate this weekend during the NMRA Piedmont division layout tours which goes through the whole month of November. Our club set up a G scale display for the weekend and also besides just running sparkies all week end I







provided a little excitement by running my live steamer also. We had a great turnout and the kids had a blast and that is what it is all about. Here are a few Pics of the layout and display. One photo is of me getting ready to fire up the LS. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Geeze RJ, now that you made the front page, there'll be no living with you! 

Great job, another ambassador hits the public! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice job RJ, looks like you guys had a fun run ? nice to put a face with the name....


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Good job RJ! Mike run good?


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*RJ,*
* Can I Have Your Autograph,

Greg, 
That will go to his head, we'll have to make an appointment with his secretary to call him !* * Thanks Rex*


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah Rex, you are right. 

I called him this morning, and he was too busy to talk to me, I had to make an appointment.... sheesh! 

Greg 

(there was something about working before the rain hit, but I think that he made it up, there's no hurricane Ida any more!)


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ,

Nice!! Glad to see others getting in the paper!!


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

R.J., I'm sure you made some kids and older people happy and I'm sure you had fun too. The best thing about toy trains is sharing them...........Jim


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. Yep I had a good time and the kids really like the LS running. I wish I had a pic of yesterdays run as it sure put the smoke out. Yep Greg and Rex please call for appointment







I'm just so busy. He He. Later RJD


----------

